# Car Wash



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was wondering if someone could give me advice on a good car wash/cleaning service?

In the UK I used to be very OCD about cleaning my car and would spend hours on it (i know geek)

I have now bought my first car in Dubai and wanted to know where is a good place to get it cleaned?

I dont like the thought of getting it washed at the mall (dirty water, cloths etc) but I dont necessarily want it detailed and waxed every week just something in between 

Can someone advise of anywhere and what the approx. cost is?

I have a Ford 150 if that makes a diff and drive from JLT to Deira very day so somewhere along that route would be useful?

Cheers


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

You're probably going to have to visit different petrol stations with a car wash service which also happen to be nearby where you live.

You'll find the one that you'll like the most eventually, if not I have no clue what other options you may have.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

The advisor said:


> Hi . I like big truck's  will advise you to visit emarat petrol station opposite wafi city mall . Towards to al garhoud bridge ..they will take care of your baby .


Cheers few questions

Do you have a truck
Will any Emarat station do or specifically that one? 
How much should I pay?


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

* Grant Service station* between interchange 1 and wasl road is a very good one.

I always bring my car there, and they do a good job for 35aed. They use clean cloths, and lots of soap. For a bit more, they will also detail your car. 

The only thing I dislike is the fact that all car wash companies here clean the inside after they cleaned the outside. A better way is the inside first, and than wash the outside; this way all dust cleaning the inside creates will not settle on the clean paint which forces the cleaners to take it off with a dry cloth..... To avoid the last, I never wait in the line behind a 4x4; chances are that the boot full with sand will be blown by the airsprays onto my clean washed car


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

Enoc cleaned my FJ inside and out for 40AED. Did a great job as I have two children and we visit the beach a lot. Enoc is an actual car wash, not just a trolley with dirty water.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

trucks are supposed to be filthy.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

vantage said:


> trucks are supposed to be filthy.


You don't want sand on your undercarriage for long periods of time (it can start to chafe).


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Budw said:


> * Grant Service station* between interchange 1 and wasl road is a very good one.
> 
> I always bring my car there, and they do a good job for 35aed. They use clean cloths, and lots of soap. For a bit more, they will also detail your car.
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the fact that all car wash companies here clean the inside after they cleaned the outside. A better way is the inside first, and than wash the outside; this way all dust cleaning the inside creates will not settle on the clean paint which forces the cleaners to take it off with a dry cloth..... To avoid the last, I never wait in the line behind a 4x4; chances are that the boot full with sand will be blown by the airsprays onto my clean washed car


Not too familiar with that road, is it near the Jumeriah beach hotel? Which side 

Thanks


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

thevillagealchemist said:


> Enoc cleaned my FJ inside and out for 40AED. Did a great job as I have two children and we visit the beach a lot. Enoc is an actual car wash, not just a trolley with dirty water.


Hi is it a car wash with rotary brushes or manual wash


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Budw said:


> * Grant Service station* between interchange 1 and wasl road is a very good one.
> 
> I always bring my car there, and they do a good job for 35aed. They use clean cloths, and lots of soap. For a bit more, they will also detail your car.
> 
> The only thing I dislike is the fact that all car wash companies here clean the inside after they cleaned the outside. A better way is the inside first, and than wash the outside; this way all dust cleaning the inside creates will not settle on the clean paint which forces the cleaners to take it off with a dry cloth..... To avoid the last, I never wait in the line behind a 4x4; chances are that the boot full with sand will be blown by the airsprays onto my clean washed car


There's a few places that do the inside first, which I also greatly prefer as well for the same reason. 

I'm the one with the 4x4 having all the sand and dirt being blown all of his paintwork, wondering why these muppets really can't do it the other way around.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Not too familiar with that road, is it near the Jumeriah beach hotel? Which side
> 
> Thanks


Its the Sheik Zyed road interchange next to Burj Khalifa; going towards the beach road. Once coming of the interchange, its directly on the right hand. Due to the roads system, you got to drive around the block to take the entrance at the back.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Budw said:


> Its the Sheik Zyed road interchange next to Burj Khalifa; going towards the beach road. Once coming of the interchange, its directly on the right hand. Due to the roads system, you got to drive around the block to take the entrance at the back.


Cheers do these guys do the inside first and whah should I expect to pay


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a car wash behind Lulu in Al Barsha (next to the petrol station and mcdonalds). A lot of locals go there (not sure if this is because is in Al Barsha and that's where they all live!) but also I've seen lots of really cool cars and dudes who seem to be very anal about their cars, so I think there must be a reason why they all go there. Not sure if that helps, lol. But you may want to check it out.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Cheers do these guys do the inside first and whah should I expect to pay


For a saloon they are 35aed, 4x4, 45aed. Unfortunately, washing first than the inside and drying at the same time :-(. On the positive side, they wash their cloths constantly.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a self service manual car wash? I can wash my own car and it boggles my mind how much time I wait in line here each time I go. 

Marina end of town would be best.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Simey said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a self service manual car wash?


Yeah - it's called a bucket and sponge!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

nadya eco said:


> probably that's how you are getting your car washed


No. That's how I wash MY car!

People always look at me like I'm an alien when I'm out there giving old red a good wash down and wax. It's very satisfying.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

nadya eco said:


> How much do you pay for car wash (body, hand wax, tire polish, dashboard dusting and vacuuming)? and where do you wash your car? by yourself?


lol I wash my own car, so it's freeeeeeeeeeeee! And at my place. It's not hard you know. Stick sponge into soapy bucket of water and start washing. Or use a hose with a pressure attachment.

Clearly washing ones own car, is an alien concept for many.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Brav0 said:


> Not too familiar with that road, is it near the Jumeriah beach hotel? Which side
> 
> Thanks


It is behind Shangri-La hotel... Jumeira 71 exit... loop around and you will get to it. It is very good and trucks are 45AED. I have an SRT-10 RAM and am very ANAL about car washing and take it there all the time without issues.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

'waterless' systems are not nearly as eco friendly as they appear.
'low water' options are probably the best.

the 'waterless' guys that use loads of sprays and 'treatments' are telling you all about how great they are not using water, but they are using an awful lot of manufactured product, that probablty took as much water to make as they are saving - not forgetting the bottles, transportation etc etc.

anything that cleans a filthy car without a healthy dose of water is also going to trash your paintwork over a period of time.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Yeah - it's called a bucket and sponge!


The bucket and sponge might be fine, but running the hose down 68 stories from my apartment to the parking garage is a bit of an issue. 

Unfortunately, since my driveway is 7000 miles away I need somewhere a bit more dedicated to wash the car. What I was hoping for was a bay with a pressure hose such as I used back home when I wasn't using the bucket and hose. They are the same as the manual bays that the garages use, but I'd rather do it myself if such a thing exists in Dubai. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Simey said:


> The bucket and sponge might be fine, but running the hose down 68 stories from my apartment to the parking garage is a bit of an issue.
> 
> Unfortunately, since my driveway is 7000 miles away I need somewhere a bit more dedicated to wash the car. What I was hoping for was a bay with a pressure hose such as I used back home when I wasn't using the bucket and hose. They are the same as the manual bays that the garages use, but I'd rather do it myself if such a thing exists in Dubai.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Try the car wash station on northbound SZR just south of JLT, it is tricky to reach from Dubai , when coming from Jebel Ali it is right after the Nakheel harbor metro station, I have seen people hose down their own cars there, it is independent so much more likelier to allow it as opposed to an Emarat/Enoc


----------

